# Pulse



## mephi (17. Apr 2011)

Hi,

ich bin die Tage über Pulse gestolpert. Der Grundgedanke ist ganz nett. Man hat ien Tool, dass Eclipse Profile verwaltet. Allerdings finde ich ein paar Optionen nicht oder vll gibts die ja auch garnicht. Was ich erstens vermisse ist es ein schon bestehendes Eclipse in Pulse aufzunehmen. Geht das? Und was mir auch noch fehlt ist es, über Pulse einzustellen dass ein Eclipse im JDK laufen soll. Denn erst installiere ich brav mit Pulse das Maven Plugin und dann meckert Eclipse beim Starten, dass PLugin braucht n JDK...
Benutzt das jemand und kann mir dabei helfen?


----------



## musiKk (17. Apr 2011)

Ich kenne Pulse nicht, aber die Fehlermeldung. Die wird in der Tat durch Maven verursacht und kommt, wenn Eclipse mit einem JRE gestartet wurde. Wenn Du mit Maven bauen möchtest (oder wenn Pulse mit Maven bauen möchte), solltest Du Eclipse mit einem JDK starten. Ist ein solches denn installiert?


----------



## mephi (17. Apr 2011)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne Pulse nicht, aber die Fehlermeldung. Die wird in der Tat durch Maven verursacht und kommt, wenn Eclipse mit einem JRE gestartet wurde. Wenn Du mit Maven bauen möchtest (oder wenn Pulse mit Maven bauen möchte), solltest Du Eclipse mit einem JDK starten. Ist ein solches denn installiert?



Ja natürlich. Ich weiß ja dass ichs in einem JDK starten muss. Mir gehts nur darum, wenn ich schon Pulse benutze um die Profile zu verwalten, dann will ich net noch von Hand wieder eingreifen müssen um die eclipse.ini anzupassen..


----------



## musiKk (17. Apr 2011)

Du könntest ja auch das JRE, welches im JDK ist, im Betriebssystem als Standard eintragen (oder wenn möglich alle anderen deinstallieren). Dann sollte dieser Fehler eigentlich gar nicht erst auftreten können.


----------



## mephi (17. Apr 2011)

Hmm. Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Dieses Pulse scheint mir noch nicht ganz ausgereift/durchdacht zu sein..


----------

